# Need some Blackberry JAM help



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Now the Blackberries are coming in , and man are they coming in, 
Bumper crop this year.
Spent 10 minutes and got a gal and stood in one spot of a 60 ft row.
Gonna be busy this week.

Variety: Triple Crown








We been making Jelly for many years, and once in a while we made whole fruit preserves.
*
Now I want JAM... no seeds...smooth, creamy, easy spread, JAM with no, or lttle seeds.

Anybody got a good recipe, and any advice or methods we might use for JAM?
*

Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Phideaux I'm not sure you can make Jam and have no Seeds, unless you use a Seedless variety, since making Jam involves just crushing your Berries rather than turning them into Juice that you can strain the Seeds out of. I suppose you could make your usual Jelly and add some crushed Berries to it, to reduce the amount of Seeds. I could be totally wrong though, so I will defer to those more experienced.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Let me help you out Jim. Just make a batch of seeded jam, and mail it my direction and I will eliminate all that nasty seeded stuff for you!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I thought jam included all the seeds, and jelly was with those filtered out. Maybe I'm wrong, but could you describe what you've made before and what you're wanting to make now?





camo2460 said:


> Phideaux I'm not sure you can make Jam and have no Seeds, unless you use a Seedless variety, since making Jam involves just crushing your Berries rather than turning them into Juice that you can strain the Seeds out of. I suppose you could make your usual Jelly and add some crushed Berries to it, to reduce the amount of Seeds. I could be totally wrong though, so I will defer to those more experienced.


When we make jelly, we strain everything out ...and use the juice only .
Hey, don't get me wrong, its great, tasty and we use a lot of it.

When we make preserves, we LIGHTLY crush the berries and then cook , and make the preserves with almost whole berries, seeds, pulp and all. IT's also good , you just gotta deal with the seeds.

I suppose I'm looking for something with piulp , juice , but no (or little) seeds.
I think in my mind I'm thinking of a buttery spread, that spreads lots easier than jelly, (which flops and rolls) .

I believe we have read, and discussed the idea of straining juice then adding some pulp to it to make a thicker type jam.:dunno:

We will be experimenting this week.

Jim


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Sieve maybe,. . if big enough will allow pulp to push through but not seeds? Use a spoon to help mash through.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

We just bought a new strainer with larger mesh holes, for our machine, and will be trying it this week.

The machine we use.








This is the one we use to make juice , from the berries , and tomato juice.
There are several different size strainers available, I think we have 3 .

Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

phideaux said:


> When we make jelly, we strain everything out ...and use the juice only .
> Hey, don't get me wrong, its great, tasty and we use a lot of it.
> 
> When we make preserves, we LIGHTLY crush the berries and then cook , and make the preserves with almost whole berries, seeds, pulp and all. IT's also good , you just gotta deal with the seeds.
> ...


If you can make Apple or Pear Butter, why couldn't you make Blackberry Butter? I may be Crazy, just a thought.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Triple Crown is a good producer & you can get little ones for free.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe I'm missing the point.... but how big are the seeds in a Triple Crown Blackberry?

*Rancher*


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Maybe I'm missing the point.... but how big are the seeds in a Triple Crown Blackberry?
> 
> *Rancher*


With Triple Crown , the seeds are smaller than most varieties, but larger than the wild ones.

How big???... I'm guessing at about average 1/16".

Jim


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> We just bought a new strainer with larger mesh holes, for our machine, and will be trying it this week.
> 
> The machine we use.
> View attachment 18617
> ...


That's the one I got. . . very nice gadget. I used it when I did my pear butter. . . just trying to remember which strainer I used. It may have been the one for salsa. Took all the seeds out and left all the pulp. I do d of coarse have to cook my pears first but don't see why it wouldn't work for berries. Happy experimenting. I love the Sauce Maker by the way. Cuts down so much time!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/food-mills
Had one from a thrift shop ,it work fine for many years on anything with small seeds and skin. I stop making to many sweet stuff for sometime now ,loved my apple pies .


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd love to help you, but I don't like Jam. Strawberry preserves or grape jelly for me. I'd try the finest screen you have to try and get the seeds out.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

3 words: Foley Food Mill


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

bigg777 said:


> 3 words: Foley Food Mill


4 more. Pain in the a**. The squeezo, victorio and Roma Mills are easier to use without the danger of knocking over your work bowl.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> 4 more. Pain in the a**. The squeezo, victorio and Roma Mills are easier to use without the danger of knocking over your work bowl.


So Terri,
It's looking like the one I got is the one to use.

It has worked great over the years for oter stuff,

I just will use it for making the juice , with a larger strainer and maybe add a little pulp.

Got another gallon of BB this morning, 
If the sun ever shines , I wont be able to pick them all.

Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I think I found the answer to making JAM.

Using my strainer machine with a little larger screen holes, 
Look what I got..

Oh Yeah... looks like JAM.

Pulp and only a few seeds,, lots of juice...

















Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

little update,
We got 4 gallons of berries converted to about 25 jars of jelly and jam.

My friend got 4 gallons, to freeze and make cobblers.

my other friend got 3 gallons , to make wine.

Still too many to pick...60 ft of them...

















Yep, just parked the car by the arbor and picked another 1 1/2 gallon today for my buddy to make wine.

Jim


----------

